# Vreau sa te f**



## alisha_miss_world

hi
please help me with this sentence... actually a friend has put this sentence has his personal message and i am not understanding the meaning.....


----------



## Bienvenidos

*Hello!*

*     Welcome to the Other Languages forum. 
*May I ask which language this text is from? I'd also like to extend *this link* to you; here you will find some helpful guidelines that will ensure that you get the answer you want. By following these guidelines, we, the "answerers," will also be able to understand what it is that you're asking for.

    If you can, please specify the* original language*. If you're not sure, just let us know by saying, *"Unknown Language."* A moderator will edit the thread title for you and you can edit the actual body of your post. 

    The mods for the forum (Jana337, elroy, cherine, Flaminius) are listed to the bottom right of the main *Other Languages* page, the page that shows all of the current active threads (and all the other ones) of the forum.  
   Let me know if you need any help.

Bienvenid@, welcome y salâmâlakum


----------



## OldAvatar

It is Romanian. It is a swearing, very insulting unless you're very very close to that person. But even so, it is considered to be dirty language. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to give you the translation.


----------



## Bienvenidos

OldAvatar said:


> It is Romanian. It is a swearing, very insulting unless you're very very close to that person. But even so, it is considered to be dirty language. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to give you the translation.



Hello OldAvatar,

   This is a language forum, and vulgarities are of couse a part of language. So if you want to post the translation, nobody will be offended. Or you could always PM the answer to the original poster or use ** when posting your answer here.

Cheers!


----------



## Flaminius

Hi,
To quote the relevant rule (#20),Discussion of offensive words and phrases is permitted, but the conversation must remain respectful and serious. Moderators may choose to close or delete threads that they consider to be objectionable. Do not place offensive words in the title of the thread.​Offensive words can be included in the post without masking letters by *'s, provided that it be marked for offensiveness by exclamation point icons  (1 - 3; pretty much okay to very offensive).


----------



## OldAvatar

Thank you for explaining me the rules. Actually, I've initially translated the text, but I changed my mind and I didn't leave it there. The phrase is practically a direct desire of having sex with the respective person. 

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## alisha_miss_world

Please could someone tell me the meaning. Actually my friend has put that on his personal message. Rest assured it was not meant for me. But I still want to know the meaning. So if you could help me please.


----------



## Bienvenidos

alisha_miss_world said:


> Please could someone tell me the meaning. Actually my friend has put that on his personal message. Rest assured it was not meant for me. But I still want to know the meaning. So if you could help me please.



I would suggest sending a PM (personal message) to OldAvatar.

Cheers.


----------



## Hakro

"Vreau sa te f**" also seems to be the name of a Romanian adult dating site. You'll find it by Google if you're interested.


----------



## parakseno

Well, dare I say it? It literally means...

"I want to f**k you"
(yep, it's THE f-word")


----------

